# Help Please..



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

[Wondering if anyone can help with information.Swift lifestyle 530l 2002 (sundance)
After a disastrous wildcamping weekend we ended up with a cracked shower tray.
Discharged leisure battery.
And some Barsteward boy racer reversing into us this morning at 01.20,smashing the offside light lens.Needless to say he was gone before we were able to get to him (or her).

Our problems are made worse by the fact we are due to go to France in 3 weeks and have no dealers or repairers of motorhomes in Jersey.

To all you people with a host of knowlege please help:-

Can a plastic shower tray be repaired?.Beneath the crack there is not a great deal of support in the tray base,think it has suffered over the years.But opening the crack and probing the floor seems sound.Thought about mastic.......and a small piece of plastic type repair.Not pretty but do you think it would work?????We would then step into the bathroom in the middle of the floor and not where the crack is.Also any info about getting a proffesional job done on the mainland please.

Rear lens smashed by a reversing pillock...........is it possible to buy the lens or do you have to buy the whole light.That is if spares are still available for a 10 year old van.

Leisure battery discharged almost fully yet we used virtually no power.What do you think..............short to earth?
Havent investigated yet.............just wanted to put her away and get home..........have had enough for one weekend.
Many thanks for your help
Martin


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi.
www.branfibre.co.uk
they do repairs to motorhome shower trays


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Alec..............they look very good.
Will speak to them tomorrow regarding what I can do to effect a temporary repair which will not inhibit any repair they may undertake.
Martin


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

yes i was given this website by someone on here i believe, they spoke very highly of them


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your bad weekend. Hope your next trip is much better.
As for the leisure battery. How old is the battery? Just had our habitation survey and of the 3 x 110ampHr batteries 1 has 50AH, 1, 28Ah, and the last 8Ah!!!!! instead of 330Ah we have 86Ah!!! I have no idea how old the batteries are as we have only had the MH a year. 
I would say charge the battery back up and get it tested. My guess is that either something is pulling power that you forgot about or your battery is on it's last legs.

As for the rear lens I would guess best places to look would be ebay, dealer or manufacturer. 

Have a search on here for shower tray repair I believe there have been a few people getting repairs with good results and reasonable prices considering the expense of replacing the shower tray with a new one and all the associated work.

Good Luck and don't worry we all have bad weekends some times. The good times are not far away.
Hope you get it sorted out asap and cheaply.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

I think I must have an earth fault..............as original battery went flat and replaced it with one a fully charged one a friend had given me and that was also flat within 24 hrs.
This was not on electrical hook up...............
So where would the most likely place for the fault to be?
and how would I go about finding it please.
Thanks in anticipation of your help

Martin


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you have a multimeter ?

if so disconnect the battery and reconnect it with the ammeter on "amps" in the circuit with everything in the van switched off.

this will tell you if you have a drain on the battery and help people to diagnose the problem.

Roger


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Roger...........will try later this moning....
I take it you mean disconnect live.....and place multimeter between battery live terminal and the lead that would have been connected???? 
Martin


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

gorsecover said:


> Thanks Roger...........will try later this moning....
> I take it you mean disconnect live.....and place multimeter between battery live terminal and the lead that would have been connected????
> Martin


That will be fine 

make sure everything in the van is off so there should be no load on the 12v system.

if there is still a load then the fun begins............


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Just an update..............and thank you all so much for your help.
New light on order........so thats sorted !!!!
As for Battery....... found Battery discharging at 173mA ,pulled fuses one by one and found that the circuit with the dvd player ,which was on st-by was taking 173 mA the rest were taking about 6mA.
Unplugged DVD and usage dropped to 6.7 mA tried it on both 12v sockets and result was the same.
As this only occurs when something is plugged in (on st-by in this case) am I right in thinking the short to earth would be on the outlet side from the 12v sockets and therefore if I run a new wire to earth from these sockets I would solve the problem????
Many Thanks
Martin


----------

